# Warum dauert das rendern von magic bullet gefilterten clips so lange !



## skyone (21. Februar 2005)

Ich hab ein demo von premier pro 1,5 und magic bullet suit wenn ich eine clip von 3 minuten render will, der einen filter von magic bullet hat dauert das drei stunden ,ist das noch normal hab ich ne falsche system einstellung,
oder liegt das daran das es nur jeweils demo versionen sind Ich hab ein demo von premier pro 1,5 und magic bullet suit wenn ich eine clip von 3 minuten render will, der einen filter von magic bullet hat dauert das drei stunden ,ist das noch normal hab ich ne falsche system einstellung,
oder liegt das daran das es nur jeweils demo versionen sind


----------



## 27b-6 (22. Februar 2005)

Tach!

Das kommt immer darauf an welche und wieviele Filter Du verwendest, in welches Format Du ausgibst
und natürlich welche Rechenleistung Du besitzt.


----------



## skyone (22. Februar 2005)

ich benutze einen ganz normalen filter zb.: berlin ,
ich will es als dv avi haben also die original qualität bei behalten,
ich besitze intel ht 3,06 gh ,1 gb ram

das was ich nicht verstehe ist für ein adobe filter die schon mitgelifert sind im programm
gehen ruckzuck


----------



## Nico (22. Februar 2005)

Dafür ist Magic Bullet bekannt. Schau mal hier unter render, and render, and render...
http://www.emedialive.com/Articles/PrintArticle.aspx?ArticleID=9032


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2005)

1 Minute Material --> 1 Std berechnen
Ist mir aufm 2800+ genauso passiert.. Ich habs über Nacht laufen lassen..
Aber wo ist das Problem ? Diesen Effekt benutzt man eh ganz am Ende.. 
Heisst also, Look aussuchen, an wichtigen Stellen probieren. Ausrendern.

mfg chmee


----------



## skyone (24. Februar 2005)

Das problem ist wenn ich einen clip von 30 minuten habe muss der pc 30 stunden laufen, das ist nicht wenig ....


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2005)

Der Vergleich zählt, finde ich.
Entweder auf 35mm Material drehen und Tausende von Euronen für Entwicklung/Ausbelichtung zahlen
oder den Rechner 30std rendern lassen...
Oder mal andere Filmlook-FX ausprobieren ( FilmFX2, 55mm, etc..)

mfg chmee


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Februar 2005)

Moin!

 Ist doch eigentlich auch egal wie lange der Rechner benötigt, solange ER rechnet und nicht DU.
 Zum Vergleich: ein AFX-Projekt von mir hat für 2,5 Minuten 18 Stunden gerendert in MAYA für eine Sequenz von 6 Sek.(150 Bilder) 30 Stunden.

 Also...lass ihn rechnen!


----------



## skyone (25. Februar 2005)

aber filmfx und 55mm kenn ich nicht sind die auch gut wie lange dauert das rendern bei diesen programmen ?


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2005)

FilmFX ( http://www.bigfx.com) ist gut, die Presets sind der Hammer und die manuellen 
Möglichkeiten um einiges besser als in magic bullet suite...

mfg chmee


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Februar 2005)

Achtung,

bei Big FilmFX und AFX immer auf Squarepixel stellen. Oder ist der Bug von den Jungs schon behoben?

Gruß


----------



## skyone (26. Februar 2005)

55mm hab ich gesehen gibt es nur für after effects nicht für premiere pro


----------



## Nico (28. Februar 2005)

skyone hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 55mm hab ich gesehen gibt es nur für after effects nicht für premiere pro



Stimmt nicht. Arbeitet in APP 1.5 hervorragend...


----------

